# Recalling Ifor Williams 506/511 trailers.



## rema (10 January 2009)

Hello all.I was wondering if anybody else has had one of these recalled?.I have had my 511 recalled because of mould inside the roof,apparently some batches of trailers had not had their roofs sprayed and treated properly before being sent out to the dealers.And some of the same make trailers have been recalled because of partition clips breaking.Please get in touch with your main dealer if you havent already heard from them..Best to be sure.


----------



## Horseyscot (10 January 2009)

What age is you trailer?


----------



## rema (10 January 2009)

5 months old!..

ETS.When i took mine in this morning there were 28 trailers come in to be treated on monday/tuesday.and another 5 expected.


----------



## 3Beasties (10 January 2009)

Oh No, I have a HB511, Only used it a few times!  I haven't heard from the dealer I got it from but will phone up next week and see if mine needs to go back! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks for putting the word out!


----------



## cazmoreton (10 January 2009)

Ifor have had issues with faulty ramps aswell havn't they?
it was on my riding club website.
something about some ramps opening whilst driving.


----------



## chestnutcob (10 January 2009)

There was an article in the Horse and Hound a few weeks ago where a coloured mare who was on its way to a show fell out the back of a trailer and the lorry behind hit it, killed it instantly !
It said something about concerns over the safety of these trailers but didn't expand on it, so not sure if this is what the problem with the ramp was ? Not even sure if it was travelling in a Ifor Williams.
I sure wouldn't like to find out like the poor owners of the above horse (RIP)


----------



## ester (10 January 2009)

Assume was poss an ifor, they didn't say I spose you could poss shake the pins out but the number there are on the road and we have never heard of anything else happening like it. Assume they didn't have a breach bar up unless horse got underneath. Report was really lacking in detail when most people would like to know how/why so they can act accordingly.


----------



## CastleMouse (10 January 2009)

There have been a lot of issues with the new 506/511 trailers!


----------



## AutumnRose (10 January 2009)

I have heard a lots of people are having problems with the new ones......I bought a trailer a month ago, nearly got a 506 but went for a 505 in very good condition in the end. Glad i did i think


----------



## miss_c (10 January 2009)

I know what make the trailer was in the article, although I cannot say here obviously because of defamation etc.  If anybody really wants to know they can PM me.  My mare was killed in an accident involving a trailer (again I cannot say the make, PM if you really wanna know) so I called the number that was in that article.


----------



## Tiggy1 (10 January 2009)

Glad Ive got a good old solid 505


----------



## Tiggy1 (10 January 2009)

ps sorry about your mare fihunt


----------



## oakash (19 March 2009)

I have a problem with a big dent in my 511 floor. Ifor Williams customer 'relations' are trying to say it isn't their fault! I had a 510 for many years, but would not deal with these people again.- buy another make!


----------



## HCkernow (26 April 2009)

we've had our 511 recalled for mould. been back and been treated but it has regrown. not at all happy with it. Nice trailer, tows well, light and roomy inside but little things like catches breaking, lights not working, seems to be constantly going back to dealer to be fixed. not good enough for a new trailer!!


----------



## Araminta (26 April 2009)

Hmmm, I was told by a dealer stick with the 505 or 510 !

I bought a fautras instead - superb.


----------

